# Ideas for truck bed cover/tonneau?



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

So I'm trying my best not to spend money on things I don't actually NEED, but would still like to have. I'm going on a 4 day trip to southern ohio, and with public land and what not - I don't trust leaving things in the bed of my truck. We'll, with that said, it's going to be me and 4 other guys...not all of our stuff is going to fit inside my ext cab Sierra. I have access to 6 full sheets of 3/4 Plywood - but I'm thinking that's going to be pretty heavy. How can I make some sort of cover for the truck that will deter theft? I've been checking craigslist for cheap tonneau covers, but no success. I'd appreciate any help I can get!


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

you need to look on Craigs for a old camper shell . 
other option look for a old boy scout trailer or church trailer 
or rent a uhaul . last ditch effort i would use the plywood 

there is a ton of old trailers just settin 
TS2


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Buy a cheap bed cap/topper that locks off ebay/craigs list. When you return from trip, re-sell it. Then you Don't have t be picky about color or minor scratches.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/2616432414.html

not sure about the exact fit ....


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Well the cheapest way out would be to bolt a piece of plywood to the top of the bed like a tonneau cover and paint it black.


----------



## rxgac (Aug 24, 2010)

couple questions/thoughts. do you need more head room than the depth of the bed? if so, then go with the used cap, if not then the plywood may work for you. issue there becomes seams. gonna be one somewhere or at least would seem so. either down the length or across and however you put them together it's going to get buffeted by the wind. how would you lock the tailgate? in the end, locks only keep out the honest people. good luck


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Have a locking tail gate ?, I have a roll up tonneau cover on my truck, with the velcro ,and bars. Would be hard to get in, maybe not impossible, but wud be a lot of work, thot i saw them under $ 300.00 before, just a thot, thats what i use


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm checking into that craigslist ad, thanks!

And to the others - I don't have the money to just buy a new one, which was my reasoning for the plywood idea. I haven't even thought about how I would do it yet - but I wouldn't even paint it, because it's only needed for 4 days. (Although hopefully this fella on craigslist is up to trade for things, because a tonneau would be nice!)


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Tonneau covers are good to keep out rain and have a less chance of someone stealing something if they cannot see it. I wouldn't depend on it to keep people out. I would suggest making a large box, approx. 4' x 8' x 12" tall. Bolt it to the floor or chain and lock it to the tie downs. The end would work like a drawer and pull out. When you close the tailgate and lock it no one gets anything. Stack the game on top and enjoy the ride home. If you worried about rain, put 2x's on the bottom to keep it off the bed and cover with a tarp.
If your hunting Ohio power i'll see you there. Good luck.


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

I could be wrong but most extended cab chevy/gmc of that year have a 6.5 ft bed, not a 5.5 ft the 5.5 ft beds are only on the four door trucks. just trying to give you a heads up in case you didnt know.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

AFoster said:


> I could be wrong but most extended cab chevy/gmc of that year have a 6.5 ft bed, not a 5.5 ft the 5.5 ft beds are only on the four door trucks. just trying to give you a heads up in case you didnt know.


yeah I wasn't sure what he had ...


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

I have made a cover in past out of plywood. Go and buy some aluminum angle. Bolt this down to tops of bed rails. Slide in plywood. On the last peice place a block of wood screwed to underside and when you close and lock tailgate it does not allow the plywood to slide out. If gets pretty heavy when you start using PT plywood but it did the trick.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

The tonneau i use rolls up with the velcro, and latches on the inside near tailgate, if tailgate locks no way to open, if cut with a knife, the bars are close enuff , be hard to get anything thru, would really have to work at it,


----------



## maddog68 (Mar 19, 2007)

cut sheet of 1/2 in plywood to match top of bed area, get batting anf vinyl covering from fabtic store, put one leg at each corner of rear of bed, fit to height, then two legs width of insde wheel wells at front about 1 1/2 feet from front. after fitting, use spray glue to hold down batting, then use spray glue agin to cover batting with vinyl. fold extra over sides and glue. then staple for better holding. the home made tonneau will allow you to lock tailgate and keep prying eyes from seeing what you have and it will lock. also, unlike a regular tonneau cover it will be knife proof and you can place your deer on top after field dressing for transport. sorry i don't have pics.


----------



## Flattop (Jan 9, 2009)

You might check into renting a shell. I have rented in the past,
the price was $17 the first day and $7 a day after that. We always split the cost so its not bad at all. This year before my elk hunt I saw a camper shell for sale on the side of the road so I stopped and bought it for $150. it fit perfectly except for the color, blue shell on a red truck It did the job and now I have one whenever I need it


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just build a 4X4x4 box out of plywood, put a padlock the door. Couple straps to hold it in place. It will be to heavy to steal, if once you load it up.


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> yeah I wasn't sure what he had ...


sorry, my sentence wasnt exactly easy to read. 
the truck the original poster has, what looks to be an extended cab, short bed which would make it have a 6 and a half foot bed
the cover that someone posted a link for, off craigslist is for a five and a half foot bed, which to my knowledge were only on trucks with 4 full doors. 

im sure the OP knows this or if he didnt he would know before he bought the cover, but i was just trying to save him some time, as i know not all guys/gals pay attention to the different lenghts of beds, and just assume most covers will fit.


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

I just bought a cover for my truck off craigs list for $120...which is cheap...keep looking they are out there


----------

